
Google DeepMind Challenge Match: Lee Sedol vs. AlphaGo - davidcgl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFr3K2DORc8
======
pschanely
Is this the most important human-computer matchup of our lifetimes? Seems like
it should be a bigger deal.

